# Koi ohne Kiemendeckel



## 2mazz (16. Juli 2008)

hallo,
habe heute 3 kleine kois gekauft und einen vierten dazu bekommen, weil dieser nur noch einen kiemendeckel hat!
Er verhielt sich aber nicht auffällig und mir wurde versichert dass es sich nicht um eine Krankheit handelt sondern nur um eine verletzung!!!!
Kann der fish ohne probleme aufwachsen?? oder muss ich damit rechnen dass er eingeht?? Oder kann man ihm irgendwie helfen???
lg thomas


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi ohne Kiemendeckel*

hallo thomas!

zu deinem kiemendeckellosen koi kann ich dir leider nix sagen.
wir hatten aber mal einen, dessen rechte flosse verkümmert war. ein wunderschöner fisch! den wollen wir! darauf der verkäufer: der ist aber "behindert"...egal, dann nehmen wir ihn erst recht! wir haben ihn dann nemo getauft, denn der hatte ja auch eine verkümmerte flosse!  
und siehe da: er hat sich prächtig entwickelt, schwimmt mit den anderen ohne probleme mit und wird gern kräftig bedrängt und gejagt (hat sich nämlich als mädel rausgestellt )

was mir in deinem profil sorgen macht.....du hast nun 24 fische in deinem 8000-l-teich :shock und die werden alle recht groß.......


----------



## 2mazz (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi ohne Kiemendeckel*

Ja mir hats auch nichts ausgemacht, dass er behindert war!
Also die Kois sind "mini" ca 12cm groß und 4 stk dann gibts nur noch 4shubukis und ca 8 goldis! der rest ist über den jordan auf grund von bakterien die zuerst vom fachverkäufer mit abstrich falsch gedeutet wurden!
Der filter ist einige dimensionen größer gewählt extra für die kacker^^ und die wasserwerte werden ständig überprüft und sind im grünen bereich!
in der verwandtschaft gibts viele große teiche, solten sie zu schnell zu groß werden werden sie abgegeben in gute hände! 
mfg thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi ohne Kiemendeckel*

Hallo Thomas,
machen kannst du mit dem kleinen nichts. Lass ihn einfach mit seinem Handicap. Schlimm ist es nicht.

Zumindest kann man sehen ob der Fisch etwas an den Kiemen hat ohne ihn aus dem Wasser zu nehmen


----------



## 2mazz (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi ohne Kiemendeckel*

hallo,
Das stimmt wohl^^ aber naja lieber wär mir einer ohne handycap dann muss man sich weniger Sorgen machen!
ich hab durch zufall in nem JBL Heftchen gelesen, dass bei Fäulniskrankheit, die Flossen, Maul etc befällt , bei fischen wieder nachwachsen! Kann es dann auch sein, dass der Kiemendeckel nachwächst??

Also stören scheints ihn auf jeden fall nicht, der saust mit den anderen mit wie ein normaler fisch und apetitt wie ein großer hat er auch^^!
mfg thomas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi ohne Kiemendeckel*

Bei Krankheiten wachsen die nach, aber wenn sie Genetisch bedingt gar nicht da war     Denke nicht


----------



## benzon911 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi ohne Kiemendeckel*

Hi!
Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor! 
Ein __ Goldfisch von mir (eigener Nachwuchs) hat dasselbe "Problem".
Meinem Goldfisch fehlen jedoch beide Kiemendeckel - von Anfang an!
Meine Recherchen über die möglichen Ursachen blieben ergebnislos. Ich vermute, dass es sich um einen genetischen Defekt etwa durch Überzüchtung, Inzest o.Ä. handelt. Mitlerweile ist das "Sorgenkind" von damals drei Jahre alt. 
Es scheint mir auch nicht so als hätte er irgendwelche Nachteile davon. Er entwickelt sich ganz normal, frißt normal...etc.
Ferner hab` ich auch schonmal einen einjährigen Koi - ebenfalls ohne Kiemendeckel - beim Händler entdeckt.
Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass es sich um einen Gen-Defekt aus den o.g. Gründen handelt, der den Fisch (Goldfisch) nicht sonderlich beeinträchtigt.
Grüße!


----------



## 2mazz (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koi ohne Kiemendeckel*

Ok egal ob genetischer Defekt oder verletzung er ist eigentlich nicht von den "normalen" fischen zu unterscheiden und von daher soll er leben!
vielen dank
mfg thomas


----------

